# Is it possible to share PC files in wireless network through ADSL Modem+WiFi ?



## shijilt (Sep 20, 2015)

If I use a modem like "TP-Link TD-W8901N" to connect my BSNL broadband connection , can I access *internet and my PC's files at the same time in the WiFi network* of that modem ?

Is it possible ?
How ?
any links ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2015)

Just enable file sharing from Network and Sharing center under windows control panel


----------



## shijilt (Sep 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just enable file sharing from Network and Sharing center under windows control panel



Thanks


----------

